# Monitor für Gaming/Shooter



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Suche einen 2 Monitor der meinen jetzigen Monitor als Hauptmonitor ablösen soll Budget max 500€ .
Er sollte was für Shooter taugen und soll auch noch ein schönes Bild besitzen falls ich mal Filme schaue.
Gewünschte Größe min 27"
Bisheriger Monitor: VG278H | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland
Der Monitor brauch kein 3D.
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein Dankeschön schon im Vorraus für die Vorschläge!


----------



## HisN (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

ESL-Profi?


----------



## pphs (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*



HisN schrieb:


> ESL-Profi?



diese spielen mit 24".


----------



## HisN (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

ESL-Anwärter würde ich mit in diese Schublade packen^^


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

ESL Momentan nicht aber würde behaupten das ich schon auf einem gewissen Niveau mich befinde wo Auflösung Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit einen gewissen Einfluss haben.


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

ist in diesem Fall ein 24" besser ? Habe halt gedacht 27" weil dort alles schön groß und übersichtlich ist und ich mit der Momentanen Größe sehr zufrieden war. Aber wen ihr meint das sich ein 24" lohnt wäre das auch eine Option für mich.


----------



## pphs (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Ja, auf einem 27" ist es natürlich größer und schöner dank wqhd, aber wer competetive spielt/spielen will, verschafft sich mit alles über 24" nur nachteile. wer meint, auf einem "gewissen Niveau" zu spielen, sollte sowas aber auch wissen, ansonsten ist das niveau wohl doch noch nicht so hoch. und 144hz sind ebenfalls must have.


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Ich weiß zwar das die meisten auf 24" Spielen aber weiß nicht warum...  Naja aber ist ja sowieso nicht relevant möchte ja nur einen Bildschirm, dann ist das "Niveau" jedem selber überlassen und kann das bewerten wie er will.


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Filme schauen auf einem Monitor ? Dann geht eigentlich nur ein VA Panel aber das könnte dir für Shooter zu langsam sein. Da dein aktueller Monitor 120Hz hat soll der Neue nicht weniger Hz haben ?
Also geht es dir um eine höhere Auflösung für mehr Platz auf dem Desktop ? Zockst du aktuell mit oder ohne vertikale Synchronisation ? Ist das beim neuen Monitor wichtig also soll der G-Sync haben ?


----------



## HisN (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*



bigpin schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar das die meisten auf 24" Spielen aber weiß nicht warum...  Naja aber ist ja sowieso nicht relevant möchte ja nur einen Bildschirm, dann ist das "Niveau" jedem selber überlassen und kann das bewerten wie er will.



Na weil die Leute mit dem Argument kommen, dass sie dann alles "besser im Blick" haben. Weniger Kopf- und Augen-Bewegungen nötig sind um Inhalte zu erfassen, und dementsprechend schneller reagiert werden kann.


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Das Filme schauen ist eher nur nebenher mal ne Serie sollte aber nicht Ausschlaggebend sein weil ich denke dafür würde der alte Monitor ausreichen. Den den Großteil der Serien schau ich sowieso auf dem 4k Fernseher hier geht es lediglich manchmal um manche Streaming Dienste die keine App für mein Smart TV besitzen.


----------



## pphs (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

BenQ ZOWIE XL2540 62,20cm 240Hz e-Sports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

hol dir den und werde glücklich.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Was fehlt dir denn überhaupt an deinem jetzigen Monitor?
Oder willst du einfach nur was Neues haben.


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Ich möchte Allgemein  einen 2en Monitor haben. Bessere Verwaltung beim Streamen/Aufnehmen und allen anderen Vorzügen von 2 Monitoren.  Und bevor ich mir einfach nur einen billigen kaufe wieso dann nicht einen neuen Hauptbildschirm und den jetzigen als Backup.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Willst du denn bei FHD bleiben oder auf WQHD gehen?
Bist du soweit mit TN zufrieden oder wäre VA ne Option?


----------



## bigpin (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Bin mit TN zufrieden aber ein passender VA wäre eine Überlegung wert. Bei FHD und WQHD ich denke da kommts auch auf den Preis an.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Warum nutzt du dann den Asus nicht weiter als Hauptmonitor und stellst dir zB nen Iiyama XB2783HSU als Zweitmonitor daneben?


----------



## bigpin (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming/Shooter*

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Acer hier:
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'rot, HDMI, DisplayPort, Pivot, NVIDIA G-Sync

wäre eine günstigere Alternative mit G-sync durch das Cashback


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Als reiner Zocker Monitor ganz gut aber TN typisch blasse Farben und durch die 6 bit + Dithering etwas Colorbanding. Brauchst du bei 144Hz wirklich G-Sync ?
Das kostet 150€ extra bzw. 100€ wenn du 50€ Cashback bekommst. Da du jetzt schon 27" 120Hz hast wird dir der 24" daneben bestimmt zu klein vorkommen.


----------



## bigpin (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Hmm kann es schlecht beurteilen weil ich noch keinen hatte. Grafikkarten technisch würde es halt Sinn machen da ich auch mal mehr wie 120FPS habe.  G-sync ist kein must have aber nice wäre es schon. Bisher nix schlechtes von G-sync oder freesync gehört, so alles viel flüssiger rüberkommen.


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Flüssiger nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync und bei niedrigeren FPS. Wenn du jetzt auf deinem mit 120FPS@120Hz ohne V-Sync zockst merkst du fast keinen Unterschied zu 144FPS@144Hz.
Wenn dein Asus ein natives 8 bit Panel hat dann könnte beim neuen Acer die Bildqualität sogar minimal schlechter sein. Also nicht zu sehr vom Nvidia G-Sync Marketing blenden lassen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*



bigpin schrieb:


> Hmm kann es schlecht beurteilen weil ich noch keinen hatte. Grafikkarten technisch würde es halt Sinn machen da ich auch mal mehr wie 120FPS habe.  G-sync ist kein must have aber nice wäre es schon. Bisher nix schlechtes von G-sync oder freesync gehört, so alles viel flüssiger rüberkommen.



120FPS sind nicht mit 120Hz gleichzusetzen, auch wenn Ossi dies gerne sagt. 
Du kannst auch von mehr FPS als dein Monitor Hz hat profitieren.

Hierzu einfach mal ein paar Grundlagen anschauen:
YouTube


----------



## bigpin (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*

Das ist mir schon bewusst das das nicht 1zu1 passt aber is ne grobe Richtung.  Dan muss ich nochmal drüber schauen was für en Monitor es werden soll den 2 Monitor ist aufjedenfall ein ordentliches Upgrade.


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming/Shooter*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> 120FPS sind nicht mit 120Hz gleichzusetzen, auch wenn Ossi dies gerne sagt. Du kannst auch von mehr FPS als dein Monitor Hz hat profitieren.


Da s ist leider falsch denn auf dem 144Hz G-Sync Monitor würde er nicht von mehr als 144FPS profitieren weil er dann außerhalb der Sync Range ist und wieder Tearing hat.
Sprich auf einem FreeSync/G-Sync Monitor sind FPS und Hz sehr wohl gleich zu setzen. Bei 100FPS läuft er mit 100Hz und bei 60FPS nur noch mit 60Hz. Da bringt es nichts
auf alte Videos/Artikel hinzuweisen wo es noch keine solche moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik gab oder dem Tester das Wissen bzw. die Erfahrung diesbezüglich fehlte.

Bei seinem 120Hz Monitor kann er natürlich mehr als 120FPS zuspielen um den Input Lag minimal zu verringern aber der ist bereits so gering, dass es kaum noch etwas bringt.
Zudem verschwendet man damit unnötig Strom und statt Frameschwankungen sowie Framedrops von 120-150FPS zu haben, spielen sich konstante 120FPS@120Hz  besser !
Der Gedanke von mehr FPS als Hz stammt noch aus der Zeit als es nicht mehr als 60Hz gab und ist in diesem Thread wo es um 120 bzw. 144Hz G-Sync geht total fehl am Platz.


----------

